
3D printing gives blind cat eyes - StavrosK
https://www.stavros.io/posts/blind-cat-eyes/
======
StavrosK
(By the way, before anyone gets mad at the mistreatment of animals, my cat
wore these glasses for all of the two seconds I needed to take the photo,
during which time she was more puzzled about what was on her head than in any
kind of distress, and continued lounging around after she dropped them.)

------
StavrosK
Not sure if this is relevant to HN, but I figured I'd post it anyway, some
people might appreciate the science that went into the neural-synaptic link.

~~~
andriesm
Thoroughly enjoyed the lolz

------
elros
I'm glad this isn't what I initially expected, which is news about cats
staring into 3D printers subsequently getting blind.

~~~
StavrosK
I mean, it depends how close they're staring from.

------
fellellor
Computer Aided Tomfoolery :)

